

Yesterday at least 31 people were killed in terrorist attacks in Iraq - zerovox
http://bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-22149863

======
jk4930
I understand what you're aiming for. If it were a daily occurence to have
terrorist attacks in the US, general attention would fade in the same way.
It's like with the dead from road accidents, they're not reported daily and
nation wide and Obama doesn't give a press conference.

~~~
zerovox
I absolutely agree, I am not complaining that stories like this aren't covered
and I'm certainly not trying to trivialise the events yesterday, I just think
it's worth being reminded that events like this are almost an everyday
occurrence in less fortunate countries.

~~~
writtles
Not to mention the "other side of the world" factor. If a bomb went off on
your doorstep and killed your cat, for instance, that would be a much bigger
deal to you than the Boston Marathon incident. Let alone terrorist strikes in
Iraq...

------
k_wisniewski
That's a really bad news, but I don't know why do people post such stories on
HN. I watch CNN, so I know these things and if there's someone interested in
getting to know this, he would go to CNN's website rather than to HN. This is
a place for tech-related news rather than information about terrorist
attacks...

~~~
jblok
I think the poster wanted to show the contrast between a series of coordinated
attacks across Iraq which have killed many and 2 explosions in Boston killing
3. Both are obviously terrible events, but one got more attention by a factor
of at least 1000. It's just good to keep in perspective things that are going
on elsewhere in the world.

~~~
k_wisniewski
I know what the author of this post aimed for, I agree with his point of view,
but still I believe that HN should only contain some tech or startup related
topics. I read HN since nearly a year now, and I see more and more people
misunderstanding its purpose. Or maybe it's me who don't get it.

------
DrinkWater
"America, the home and defender of democracy, is more important than some
backwards country in the desert"

That is the subliminal message. It is sad, but unfortunately this is the way
this planet works.

